# Weilchen {vs} Weile



## j-Adore

"Aber das ist schon *ein Weilchen* her."

"Aber das ist schon *eine Weile* her."


Hi. I understand that the "chen" suffix makes a dimunitive form, but I wonder how these two sentences differ in meaning, exactly?


----------



## fdb

"a while" : "a little while".


----------



## Hutschi

Basically despite the diminutive, both mean the same.
You cannot say that "ein Weilchen" is shorter than "eine Weile".
"Ein Weilchen" gives another mode. It is more informal and may have a bit of irony, depending on context.

Wann hast Du studiert?
Das ist schon ein (ganzes) Weilchen her, ungefähr 50 Jahre.
("ganzes" add explicitely the idea of "quite a lot time ago".)

"Eine Weile" is more neutral and a little bit more formal.
If it should be more formal you should give the time explicitely. Ein paar Jahre. Ein paar Monate.

---
"Das dauert noch ein Weilchen" is often an understatement.


----------



## berndf

fdb said:


> "a while" : "a little while".


Except where the diminutive is used euphemistically in which case it effectively means the opposite (_a long while_). I guess that's what Hutschi tried to explain. It is not always easy to tell if the diminutive is meant literally or euphemistically and I can't give a simply heuristic. You have to watch the context and the general tone of the utterance.


----------



## Hutschi

Exactly. In my experience "ein Weilchen" is mostly used in an euphemistic manner in pragmatical usage. I do not know about the Englisch usage.

If you know the context you will now what time you can expect.

"Wann ist das Mittagessen fertig?"
"Das dauert noch ein Weilchen". 
You can expect that it will be ready usually until 1 or 2 o'clock.

If you ask in the afternoon:
"Wann kommst Du nach Hause?"
"Das dauert noch ein Weilchen." 
You can expect it will be in the evening or in the late night. 
It will not be in a quarter of an hour.


----------



## Hummermeister

Verkleinerungsformen sind m.E oft eine Art "Verniedlichung", beinahe sarkastich oder ironisch gemeint


----------



## elroy

I don't think "euphemistic" is the right term for this; I would call this "ironic."


----------



## Hutschi

Maybe "ironic" is used in another way than "ironisch". "Ironisch" is much too strong in most cases. "Weilchen" can be used "ironisch" but mostly is mot used this way.
But it is a much too normal word now to be ironisch without special ironischem context. (I avoided "ironic" because I do not feel enough the English connotations, maybe I use it too much in a German way.)

If I say, "es wird noch ein Weilchen dauern" it is usually not ironisch. I wrote "euphemistisch" just because it hides that it is not just a short moment (if taken literally) but may be long. May this is also too strong.

"Es dauert noch ein Weilchen" means usually "Es dauert noch eine Weile." usually without any "Ironie" (Ironie is Bissigkeit, spöttisch, mit ironischem Unterton, also "mit feiner Ironie").


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> I don't think "euphemistic" is the right term for this; I would call this "ironic."


----------



## Hutschi

But why is it ironic, and is there a difference to the German term "ironisch"?

Usually I do very seldom use it "ironisch". And very seldom "sarkastisch" (bissig)

(Edit - added German part to avoid missinterpreting.)
PS:

Ironie | Bedeutung, Beispiele und Wirkung der Stilfigur



> Als _Ironie_ wird ein rhetorisches Stilmittel bezeichnet, das in sämtlichen literarischen Gattungen, in der Rede sowie in der Umgangssprache verwendet wird. Die Ironie beschreibt, dass der Sprechende etwas audrückt, wobei er genau das Gegenteil des Ausgedrückten meint. Wesentlich ist allerdings, dass der Empfänger _(Zuhörer, Leser, Zuschauer)_ oder zumindest ein bestimmtes Publikum erkennt, dass die Äußerung ironisch war und das Gegenteil meint. Die Figur ähnelt Sarkasmus, Spott und Zynismus.



Ich meine, wenn ich "ein Weilchen" sage, nicht das Gegenteil, sondern eben "ein Weilchen" - zumindest meist.

Ironisch wäre es zum Beispiel in: "Naja, da hast du ja wirklich ein ganz schönes Weilchen gebraucht. Ich dachte schon, du wirst nie fertig."
Auch in dem schönen Lied "Warte, warte nur ein Weilchen" ist es ironisch verwendet.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Ironisch wäre es zum Beispiel in: "Naja, da hast du ja wirklich ein ganz schönes Weilchen gebraucht. Ich dachte schon, du wirst nie fertig."


Ja, natürlich. So wird _Weilchen_ ja auch meist benutzt. Entweder so oder wörtlich (d.h. eine kurze Zeitspanne bezeichnend), aber vergleichsweise selten euphemistisch.

In dem Beispiel in #1 ist die Interpretation als Euphemismus aber plausibel, da gebe ich Dir Recht.


----------



## elroy

"Euphemism" is definitely the wrong term to use here.  I'm surprised to see berndf, who is usually precise with linguistic terminology, using it here.


----------



## berndf

It seems you are not familiar with all the uses of this diminutive but it definitely includes some euphemistic ones (example: _Ich muss Sie leider bitten noch ein Weilchen zu warten._) and it is possible to interpret the sentence in #1 in such a way. I said it is _possible_, not that it is the most obvious reading.


----------



## elroy

I'm not talking about which readings are plausible and which ones are not.  I'm just talking about terminology.  I'm not sure "euphemism" is the right term for the use of "Weilchen" to mean "a long time."


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> I'm not talking about which readings are plausible and which ones are not.  I'm just talking about terminology.  I'm not sure "euphemism" is the right term for the use of "Weilchen" to mean "a long time."


And I was talking explicitly of the sentence in #1 in the passage you replied to.

In euphemistic use, _Weilchen_ is a euphemism for the non-diminutive, i.e. for _Weile_.


----------



## Hummermeister

Ich kann darüber nicht bemerken, weil mein Englisch auch nicht mehr taufrisch ist


----------



## elroy

berndf said:


> In euphemistic use, _Weilchen_ is a euphemism for the non-diminutive, i.e. for _Weile_.


 Again, I disagree with the terminology.  This is not what "euphemism" means to me.  A euphemism is a substitute for something that could be harsh, blunt, uncomfortable, or offensive, none of which apply to "Weile."


----------



## berndf

Yes, exactly. Asking someone for a _Weilchen _of patience makes the request sound less annoying and less imposing then asking him to wait for a _Weile_.  That is the point in by example _Ich muss Sie leider bitten noch ein Weilchen zu warten._


----------



## elroy

I understand.  I'm still not convinced that qualifies as a euphemism.


----------



## berndf

Well, by your definition it is without a shadow of a doubt. If you still have problems with the characterisation then you should explain what defining characteristic is missing in your definition that would be relevant to the example.


----------



## elroy

As I already said, I don't see "Weile" as harsh, blunt, uncomfortable, or offensive.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> As I already said, I don't see "Weile" as harsh, blunt, uncomfortable, or offensive.


That is obviously wrong in the context of my example. So there must be something else. The only thing I could see is that you could say a replacement term only qualifies as a euphemism if the replaced term is _intrinsically_ harsh, i.e. independently of context. If this should be your position then I would say your definition is too narrow.


----------



## elroy

berndf said:


> That is obviously wrong in the context of my example.


 I don't agree.  I don't find the statement "You're going to need to wait a while" harsh, blunt, uncomfortable, or offensive.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> I don't agree.  I don't find the statement "You're going to need to wait a while" harsh, blunt, uncomfortable, or offensive.


That is not my example. We are talking about German here.


----------



## elroy

Okay, I don't find _*your German example*_ harsh, blunt, uncomfortable, or offensive.


----------



## Hummermeister

Als Deutschmuttersprachler finde ich "-chen" endgültig verniedlichend sowie leicht abwertend oder ärgerlich, bitte siehe folgende Beispielsätze unten:

"Ich warte schon eine Weile auf dich." = Eine Aussage der Tatsache meines Wartens, ohne diese Tatsache zu bewerten.
"Ich warte schon ein Weilchen auf dich." = Er deutet einen gewissen Ärger an, diesmal fast stichelnd!


----------



## elroy

berndf said:


> Ja, in einer solchen Verwendung kann [_es sei erwähnt_] dann tatsächlich_ ich möchte sagen_ bedeuten, so wie Elroy es verstanden hat. Dies ist aber eben nicht die eigentliche Bedeutung, sondern ein Euphemismus, um die _ich_-Betonung zu vermeiden.


 I just happened to come across this post from an older thread.  Bernd and I obviously have different understandings of the term _euphemism_; this, to me, is not a euphemism either.


----------



## Frieder

Wikipedia über den Euphemismus:

*Glimpfwort*, *Beschönigung*, *Hehlwort*, *Hüllwort* oder *Verbrämung* ist ein sprachlicher Ausdruck, der eine Person, eine Personengruppe, einen Gegenstand oder einen Sachverhalt beschönigend, mildernd oder in verschleiernder Absicht benennt.
...
In erster Linie will man bestehende Tabus und soziale Normen nicht brechen, Anstößiges umgehen, Gefühle von Sprecher und angesprochener Person schonen oder aus Eigennutz täuschen, tarnen oder Aufmerksamkeit wecken.​Das deckt dann wohl alles ab, was bisher erwähnt wurde: 
_
Es sei erwähnt_, statt _ich möchte sagen_ - hier geht es darum eine soziale Norm nicht zu brechen.
Beim _Weilchen _geht es eher darum, einen Sachverhalt zu beschönigen (das kann ein Weilchen länger dauern).

Ich selber käme nie auf die Idee, das _Weilchen_ als Euphemismus zu bezeichnen, aber nach o.g. Definition ist es richtig. Aber das hängt wohl davon ab, wie man das Wort Euphemismus für sich selber deutet.

Interessant ist, dass die englische Wikipedia den Begriff _euphemism_ ähnlich wie @elroy betrachtet.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> I just happened to come across this post from an older thread.  Bernd and I obviously have different understandings of the term _euphemism_; this, to me, is not a euphemism either.


You are right. I seem to be using euphemism in a much broader sense then you are. The way I use it it refers to any _rephrasing of an utterance for the sole purpose of mitigating harshness, offensiveness or bluntness_. Where precisely do you think that this definition is to broad?


----------



## Hutschi

Ein Problem mit dem Euphemismus ist die Euphemismusspirale. Wenn ein Wort genügend oft euphemistisch verwendet wird, verliert es viel vom euphemistischen Charakter und nimmt die Eigenschaften des Ursprungswortes an. Wenn dieser Prozess praktisch abgeschlossen ist (was ich nicht glaube), ist "ein Weilchen" kein Euphemismus mehr. Es ist auch nicht in jeder Hinsicht ein Euphemismus, sondern nur, wenn man den Eindruck erwecken will, dass es schnell geht, obwohl man weiß, dass es lange dauert. (Verdeckung und Beschönigung).

Das Wesentliche ist ja die "Beschönigung" (zur Vermeidung von all den erwähnten Ärgernissen).
Sobald dann "ein Weilchen" tatsächlich synonym verwendet wird (auch psychologisch synonym) ist es kein Euphemismus mehr.
Wahrscheinlich sind Euphemismus und euphemism nicht völlig identisch. In den grundlegenden Teilen stimmen sie aber überein (Funktion der Beschönigung und/oder Verdeckung).


----------

